# Playdate = Potty Training Setback



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Casey had an overnight play date with her boyfriend, Max (another hav --- probably a cousin, same age from same breeder). They have such a wonderful time whenever they are together, but the problem is that any house training they have learned over the past few months (both are 9 mos old), goes out the window when they are together. By themselves, in their own respective homes they are almost 100% trained. 

Over a 24 hour period, I cleaned up 5 poops and 1 pee in the house. It reminds me of two children who are having too much fun playing to stop and go to the bathroom! 

Has anyone else experienced this? Any suggestions?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I haven't experienced it with my fur kids, but I have witness it with human kids. I'm sure that's the cause, they are just having to much fun.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Elaina, if Casey is spending time at his playmate's house, he might be confused about his designated potty-piddle spot. The playmate's mom needs to direct him to it or take them out more often. 

Benji and Lizzie both were house trained by 6 months. When we visited someone, Benji used to stand at the big doors (French, sliding doors etc) in the new place looking for a doggie door to go out. (We have a doggie door at home) . They are creatures of habit and will first try to do the right thing most of the time before having accidents. 

Also, due to all the excitment, they may need to go more often and sometimes they don't have enough control to hold it....like the little hu-kids :biggrin1:


----------

